# Tough road for 2022 class



## Lavey29

Kids been doing the ID clinics and getting good interst but coaches are all saying 2022 are screwed. So many 5th seniors staying over with the extra year of eligibility that only leaves very minimal roster openings. Fortunately,  she has been invited to interview with a head coach, tour the campus and meet an admissions advisor at one of her top school choices. 2022 are going to struggle to get recruited and I feel bad for the kids. One thing I found out though is a lot of colleges have club teams to that travel, play in a league and represent their school. This might be a good option if you can't make the varsity team during your freshman year to keep your skills up then try a walk on try out when the rosters open up more next year. I've heard the club teams at college are pretty good competitive soccer too.


----------



## Speed

thanks for sharing. We are having tougher road due to injury, recovery, new injury then bad virus (not COVID). No ID camps, etc because just got cleared. Just have to pray it all works out how it is supposed to.


----------



## Speed

i


Lavey29 said:


> Kids been doing the ID clinics and getting good interst but coaches are all saying 2022 are screwed. So many 5th seniors staying over with the extra year of eligibility that only leaves very minimal roster openings. Fortunately,  she has been invited to interview with a head coach, tour the campus and meet an admissions advisor at one of her top school choices. 2022 are going to struggle to get recruited and I feel bad for the kids. One thing I found out though is a lot of colleges have club teams to that travel, play in a league and represent their school. This might be a good option if you can't make the varsity team during your freshman year to keep your skills up then try a walk on try out when the rosters open up more next year. I've heard the club teams at college are pretty good competitive soccer too.


is there any type of relationship between the club program and the teams? guessing no?


----------



## supercell

Agree with OP. It hurts me to say it is becoming increasingly apparent that a smaller fraction of the 2022 class will be committed than previous (and probably future) years.  It's getting late now, and the anxiety level amongst DD's teammates is rising by the day. Not only are there seniors taking that extra year of eligibility, but in many cases, scholarship budgets have been reduced too. 
With regard to ID camps, it's my grim observation that this summer's camps are mostly aimed at 2023's and beyond. In alot of cases, if a 2022 hasn't been in direct contact with the coaches prior to going to one, they are unlikely to generate much interest. In a few short weeks, coaches will turn the corner to the coaching their current teams as students start reporting. I am guessing that coaches might be more likely to expand their 2023 class and start that process on time rather than drag out their 2022 classes, if not yet complete.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Feel bad for 2022’s.  Even a good 2022 will find it hard to even get on the field vs. a 5th year senior.  Coaches want to win so they will gone experience.


----------



## timbuck

Even if you take away the college recruiting side of things-  I think the 2022s were the first group that was playing 11v11 when the "Birth Year" age split took place. Couple that with DA starting and collapsing for girls over the past few years.  They've had it rough.


----------



## Lavey29

Speed said:


> i
> 
> is there any type of relationship between the club program and the teams? guessing no?


Not sure but lady that told me had a kid that didn't make the big D1 school team and did the college club ball. Coach for the varsity team watched him play and offered him a roster spot but he turned it down because he liked the club environment better.


----------



## Lavey29

supercell said:


> Agree with OP. It hurts me to say it is becoming increasingly apparent that a smaller fraction of the 2022 class will be committed than previous (and probably future) years.  It's getting late now, and the anxiety level amongst DD's teammates is rising by the day. Not only are there seniors taking that extra year of eligibility, but in many cases, scholarship budgets have been reduced too.
> With regard to ID camps, it's my grim observation that this summer's camps are mostly aimed at 2023's and beyond. In alot of cases, if a 2022 hasn't been in direct contact with the coaches prior to going to one, they are unlikely to generate much interest. In a few short weeks, coaches will turn the corner to the coaching their current teams as students start reporting. I am guessing that coaches might be more likely to expand their 2023 class and start that process on time rather than drag out their 2022 classes, if not yet complete.


You are correct.  What's really troubling is seniors who are in post graduate masters programs still have an extra year also of eligibility.


----------



## Lavey29

Hoping my kid has a positive interview with the coach tomorrow.


----------



## supercell

I suppose if a player is determined to play in college, but went unrecruited this year, they could take a gap year, work on their game, and try their luck in the 2023 class. Lots of pros and cons there.


----------



## Speed

timbuck said:


> Even if you take away the college recruiting side of things-  I think the 2022s were the first group that was playing 11v11 when the "Birth Year" age split took place. Couple that with DA starting and collapsing for girls over the past few years.  They've had it rough.


I agree.  I can only smh at all the soccer stuff we have endured.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

supercell said:


> I suppose if a player is determined to play in college, but went unrecruited this year, they could take a gap year, work on their game, and try their luck in the 2023 class. Lots of pros and cons there.


Take classes at community college and stay on the club team if possible - especially if you have any desire to go to a CSU or UC school.


----------



## full90

At this point for 2022 theres some hope in waiting. The college season will be over in November and that will shift the landscape with injuries/transfers/kids who thought they would use their bonus covid year and then change their mind.

Spots will open, rosters shift, etc.

It still may not work out but it is a reality that a full roster now may not be full come November/December. Stay in touch with schools. Keep working on your game and have several plans and options. 

I know a few college rosters that were full and then once the spring season ended injuries/transfers/kids not coming back opened spots.

The class of 2022 has endured the most and worst of youth soccer changes and setbacks.


----------



## oh canada

Are my calculations correct?  UCLA will have a roster of 43 players this year?  36 existing + 7 incoming freshman?

UNC's roster is 37.


----------



## lafalafa

oh canada said:


> Are my calculations correct?  UCLA will have a roster of 43 players this year?  36 existing + 7 incoming freshman?
> 
> UNC's roster is 37.


30 on the roster for D1 is about average so 43 seems high.

With 11 substitution _possible plus_ one re-entry could get more players in the rotation but for the men's that doesn't seem to happen much with 3-6 subs getting on the field per Game.


----------



## Dargle

oh canada said:


> Are my calculations correct?  UCLA will have a roster of 43 players this year?  36 existing + 7 incoming freshman?
> 
> UNC's roster is 37.


Are you saying you've seen a roster for the Fall 2021 season already or are you just assuming everyone is coming back who is eligible?  If the latter, there might be some melt from that 36 number.


----------



## Kante

Dargle said:


> Are you saying you've seen a roster for the Fall 2021 season already or are you just assuming everyone is coming back who is eligible?  If the latter, there might be some melt from that 36 number.


just got back from college id camp tour de force Summer 2021. heard several consistent things from coaches about covid and recruiting.

One, the extra year of NCAA eligibility applies to all athletes rostered in 2020, regardless of class. i.e. red shirts, freshman, sophomores, juniors, seniors and graduate students all get an extra year if they want it. had thought (lazily it turns out) that the extra year was only for seniors but having it apply to all years intuitively makes sense.

Two, coaches generally seem certain that rosters work winnow themselves down way sooner than five years from now because:

a) Pro level players will continue to leave early and the number of players going pro from college may be expanding
b) Seniors and grad students who aren't making the game day roster - either any more or at all - will figure out it's time to move out as the 2020-21 season wears on. In some cases, coaches are having conversations to assist with this process.

Three, overall level of younger players coming in is increasingly higher than older current players (eg, 2-3 years back TDS only had 5-10 oldest grad year players committing pro. this year the 40-50 of the top TDS ranked 2021s are committed to pro), pressure/incentive is to aggressively recruit, not only because the younger players are better than current players but also because going pro after high school - for the top 50 and soon top 100 players - is now real competition to college

Four, all said, the consensus is also that it does suck to be a 2021 grad, and is only a little less sucky for 2022 grads, to use a technical term...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Kante said:


> just got back from college id camp tour de force Summer 2021. heard several consistent things from coaches about covid and recruiting.
> 
> One, the extra year of NCAA eligibility applies to all athletes rostered in 2020, regardless of class. i.e. red shirts, freshman, sophomores, juniors, seniors and graduate students all get an extra year if they want it. had thought (lazily it turns out) that the extra year was only for seniors but having it apply to all years intuitively makes sense.
> 
> Two, coaches generally seem certain that rosters work winnow themselves down way sooner than five years from now because:
> 
> a) Pro level players will continue to leave early and the number of players going pro from college may be expanding
> b) Seniors and grad students who aren't making the game day roster - either any more or at all - will figure out it's time to move out as the 2020-21 season wears on. In some cases, coaches are having conversations to assist with this process.
> 
> Three, overall level of younger players coming in is increasingly higher than older current players (eg, 2-3 years back TDS only had 5-10 oldest grad year players committing pro. this year the 40-50 of the top TDS ranked 2021s are committed to pro), pressure/incentive is to aggressively recruit, not only because the younger players are better than current players but also because going pro after high school - for the top 50 and soon top 100 players - is now real competition to college
> 
> Four, all said, the consensus is also that it does suck to be a 2021 grad, and is


----------



## Dubs

Kante said:


> just got back from college id camp tour de force Summer 2021. heard several consistent things from coaches about covid and recruiting.
> 
> One, the extra year of NCAA eligibility applies to all athletes rostered in 2020, regardless of class. i.e. red shirts, freshman, sophomores, juniors, seniors and graduate students all get an extra year if they want it. had thought (lazily it turns out) that the extra year was only for seniors but having it apply to all years intuitively makes sense.
> 
> Two, coaches generally seem certain that rosters work winnow themselves down way sooner than five years from now because:
> 
> a) Pro level players will continue to leave early and the number of players going pro from college may be expanding
> b) Seniors and grad students who aren't making the game day roster - either any more or at all - will figure out it's time to move out as the 2020-21 season wears on. In some cases, coaches are having conversations to assist with this process.
> 
> Three, overall level of younger players coming in is increasingly higher than older current players (eg, 2-3 years back TDS only had 5-10 oldest grad year players committing pro. this year the 40-50 of the top TDS ranked 2021s are committed to pro), pressure/incentive is to aggressively recruit, not only because the younger players are better than current players but also because going pro after high school - for the top 50 and soon top 100 players - is now real competition to college
> 
> Four, all said, the consensus is also that it does suck to be a 2021 grad, and is only a little less sucky for 2022 grads, to use a technical term...


How do you explain the whole host of players that have been drafted but are choosing to play out that extra year of eligibility?  It's not a disagreement with what you're saying, just wondering why this is happening if the actual movement to go pro is increasing?  The pro path will eventually rival the college path, but I don't think we're quite there yet.


----------



## supercell

How widespread is the extra year of eligibility use? It seems to me that while there may be more use of an extra year, it is players using their 5th year. It seems like it should be exceedingly rare to use a 6th year.  Anecdotally during my DD's process, there are schools with 1 or 2 less players in the 22 class, but it's not clear whether that is due to current players taking extra years, or whether it's budget/schedule related (schools terminating the 22 recruiting period so they can get on with a normal year).


----------



## Kante

Can only speak to the boys’ side. Sense from coaches was that a fair ant of players right now we’re choosing to use the extra year but that, after having some time, the coaches’ generally thought players would decide to move on in some form…


----------



## Desert Hound

supercell said:


> How widespread is the extra year of eligibility use? It seems to me that while there may be more use of an extra year, it is players using their 5th year. It seems like it should be exceedingly rare to use a 6th year.  Anecdotally during my DD's process, there are schools with 1 or 2 less players in the 22 class, but it's not clear whether that is due to current players taking extra years, or whether it's budget/schedule related (schools terminating the 22 recruiting period so they can get on with a normal year).


This is just speculation on my part. 

I would think not that many want to stick around for year 5. 

Why? 

They are done with college degrees. 

I think most would want to move on after they graduate. 

The caveat would be if you are at a college that has a legit chance to win a national championship. In that case I could see many wanting to hang around another year.


----------



## Soccer43

Many players are using that extra year for graduate school.  Also, this extra year applies to all, not just the seniors so every player can stay a year longer than expected.  This will increase the rosters or limit open spots for the next 4 years


----------



## MamaBear5

So heard the flip side of this from a college coach last night. He said some roster spots opened up from the kids who were getting very little to no minutes. Covid hit and they realized for the first time that there was life outside of soccer. Some of the girls have opted out of returning because they realized when covid shut them down how much more there was to life than hoping and praying for 5 minutes in a game here and there.


----------



## supercell

MamaBear5 said:


> So heard the flip side of this from a college coach last night. He said some roster spots opened up from the kids who were getting very little to no minutes. Covid hit and they realized for the first time that there was life outside of soccer. Some of the girls have opted out of returning because they realized when covid shut them down how much more there was to life than hoping and praying for 5 minutes in a game here and there.


That aligns with what full90 was saying earlier. There might be some that drop out after the fall season too. The transfer portal helps players be more transient too.
We have a number of uncommitted 22's at our club that are hoping this creates some space for them. Tough sledding.


----------



## LASTMAN14

oh canada said:


> Are my calculations correct?  UCLA will have a roster of 43 players this year?  36 existing + 7 incoming freshman?
> 
> UNC's roster is 37.


I can think of one 2022 that I feel will start for UCLA as a freshman in the fall. Hint-she is at Legends.


----------



## MMMM

Looks like a whole lot of 2022 verbal commitments dropped on Top Drawer Soccer this week.  this might be the last big 2022 push, at least for non-Ivy D1s, after the summer ID camps, with the 2023 verbals starting to pick up once we hit mid/late autumn.  Not sure how the official visits will get split between 22s and 23s if the 22s didn’t get them in already.


----------



## Giesbock

Are we alone in this unfortunate scenario?

Daughter is a solid player, fast, athletic and durable. As the top programs wrap up their 2022 recruiting and are already working on 2023s, the prospects are dimming.. 

But she’s dead set on playing D1 soccer. 

She has a legitimate chance to get into top notch schools around the country (including Ivy’s) but because the soccer pathway isn’t there for her, she takes them off the list…and considering low tier schools that give her a chance to play.

When I came on this forum just before Covid, it was all bullish, hopeful and positive she’d land on her feet at a great program. Now it’s a bleak reality and this father’s lament.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Giesbock said:


> Are we alone in this unfortunate scenario?
> 
> Daughter is a solid player, fast, athletic and durable. As the top programs wrap up their 2022 recruiting and are already working on 2023s, the prospects are dimming..
> 
> But she’s dead set on playing D1 soccer.
> 
> She has a legitimate chance to get into top notch schools around the country (including Ivy’s) but because the soccer pathway isn’t there for her, she takes them off the list…and considering low tier schools that give her a chance to play.
> 
> When I came on this forum just before Covid, it was all bullish, hopeful and positive she’d land on her feet at a great program. Now it’s a bleak reality and this father’s lament.


Sometimes what it takes is re-evaluating what “a great program” means and opening up to options that didn’t fit the narrow, glorified view an athlete started out with. It’s been said many times on this forum and elsewhere, but it bears repeating. Getting hung up on “division 1” is a mistake. Many D2, D3, NAIA and even some JC programs are just as good if not better than some D1’s. Forget the prestige and the names. Find a good fit, a good coach, a good environment. You could have a career ending injury tomorrow - is it still a school you want to be at? JC didn’t hurt World Cup winner Jessica McDonald’s soccer future. There are SO many “great” options out there and you get out what you put in. Best of luck to your girl.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Giesbock said:


> Are we alone in this unfortunate scenario?
> 
> Daughter is a solid player, fast, athletic and durable. As the top programs wrap up their 2022 recruiting and are already working on 2023s, the prospects are dimming..
> 
> But she’s dead set on playing D1 soccer.
> 
> She has a legitimate chance to get into top notch schools around the country (including Ivy’s) but because the soccer pathway isn’t there for her, she takes them off the list…and considering low tier schools that give her a chance to play.
> 
> When I came on this forum just before Covid, it was all bullish, hopeful and positive she’d land on her feet at a great program. Now it’s a bleak reality and this father’s lament.


Since she has the grades for Ivy's, would she not even consider excellent schools like those in NESCAC or the Claremont 5C's?  IIRC, one of the Claremont schools was in the national semifinal in the last D3 playoffs before Covid.

Many in D1 don't see the pitch much in the first year or two anyway.

Best of luck to your kid and thank you for sharing your experience.  One thing I learn from this forum and friends that have gone through the recruiting process is that it's very difficult to find a perfect match between academics/soccer/financial needs.  Some compromise needs to be made.


----------



## MMMM

It might be useful to sort out why she wants to play soccer in college. Is it the camaraderie? Then a club team might suffice — there are many schools with incredibly intense soccer club teams. Is it an identity thing, as in, if I’m not a soccer player who am I? Then looking at the competitive schools outside D1 might be useful.  Is it post-college playing prospects? Then she will want to focus on places that play competitively regardless of academics and/or have a path to pros, including summer leagues with a local NWSL team or something.


----------



## supercell

Giesbock said:


> Are we alone in this unfortunate scenario?
> 
> Daughter is a solid player, fast, athletic and durable. As the top programs wrap up their 2022 recruiting and are already working on 2023s, the prospects are dimming..
> 
> But she’s dead set on playing D1 soccer.
> 
> She has a legitimate chance to get into top notch schools around the country (including Ivy’s) but because the soccer pathway isn’t there for her, she takes them off the list…and considering low tier schools that give her a chance to play.
> 
> When I came on this forum just before Covid, it was all bullish, hopeful and positive she’d land on her feet at a great program. Now it’s a bleak reality and this father’s lament.


You're definitely not alone. I had a heckuva time getting DD interested in some of the high academic DIII's even as backup options. However, even if these are just backup options, they are useful to generate interest that may provide some leverage elsewhere. Best of luck to her. Keep at it, I expect the remainder of the 22 period to stretch out for longer than normal.


----------



## lafalafa

Yeah fewer true freshman this year and next for sure.

There are a bunch of Redshirt Freshman, most all the international players redshirted including some juniors and seniors.  Some Graduate Students with the extra COVID-19 year given,   bottom line is fewer roster spots due to extra year of eligibility for competition. 

With 33 on my son's college roster and only 4 true freshman it's going to be  difficult to find playing time vs returners who where given more opportunities there freshman year for example.


----------



## Dargle

MMMM said:


> It might be useful to sort out why she wants to play soccer in college. Is it the camaraderie? Then a club team might suffice — there are many schools with incredibly intense soccer club teams. Is it an identity thing, as in, if I’m not a soccer player who am I? Then looking at the competitive schools outside D1 might be useful.  Is it post-college playing prospects? Then she will want to focus on places that play competitively regardless of academics and/or have a path to pros, including summer leagues with a local NWSL team or something.


I’ve heard parents articulate reasons for college soccer this way, but they often leave out one reason I hear from some kids who really want D1 (although you have to dig down before they articulate it this way).  They are used to — indeed crave — an intense practice/training schedule with similarly intense people. They hear that D3 is less intense - it’s off more (or completely) during the Spring except for player-initiated stuff, while D1 has some practices/scrimmages, mandatory fitness/strength work etc.  Parents think that allows for more balance, but to these kids that sounds less serious — more of an extracurricular activity than a way of life.  It’s like 2 days/week practices rather than 4 to the kids.  Sure, the players might be good in both, but they like the structure of more.  They are the ones who want it every day and have to be convinced to take a day off.  They are the ones who are annoyed when the kids aren’t serious at practice.  They think it’s better even if they don’t get to play, because it has that year-round structure and intensity.  They’ve gotten this far not caring so much about lost social opportunities (or the team is the only socializing they want anyway) and have found they do better academically when they are busy.

Of course, some kids get to college and find the academics more overwhelming, the social opportunities more tempting, or the practice grind more than can bear without the payoff in playing games and they quit, transfer (sometimes to D3), etc.  Others thrive in it.  It’s why you have scout team players who stay involved all four years in lots of sports.  Point is that for some kids, they need an intense experience more than they need playing time or stardom.

This doesn’t automatically mean D1, but the rules and the facilities certainly enable it more easily.  If you know this is your kid, the focus can be on what schools regardless of division level offer this experience and attract like-minded players.  There are D3s that operate this way, but you probably have to dig deeper to find them.


----------



## Roadrunner

MMMM said:


> It might be useful to sort out why she wants to play soccer in college. Is it the camaraderie? Then a club team might suffice — there are many schools with incredibly intense soccer club teams. Is it an identity thing, as in, if I’m not a soccer player who am I? Then looking at the competitive schools outside D1 might be useful.  Is it post-college playing prospects? Then she will want to focus on places that play competitively regardless of academics and/or have a path to pros, including summer leagues with a local NWSL team or something.


Our problem is that our DS wants both the potential for a professional soccer path along with wanting top tier academics.  Finding a fit seems like enough of a challenge in normal times, but now it feels very remote.   It sounds like he might need to decide on priorities?  We're not entirely sure how to help him navigate.


----------



## Giesbock

Dargle said:


> I’ve heard parents articulate reasons for college soccer this way, but they often leave out one reason I hear from some kids who really want D1 (although you have to dig down before they articulate it this way).  They are used to — indeed crave — an intense practice/training schedule with similarly intense people. They hear that D3 is less intense - it’s off more (or completely) during the Spring except for player-initiated stuff, while D1 has some practices/scrimmages, mandatory fitness/strength work etc.  Parents think that allows for more balance, but to these kids that sounds less serious — more of an extracurricular activity than a way of life.  It’s like 2 days/week practices rather than 4 to the kids.  Sure, the players might be good in both, but they like the structure of more.  They are the ones who want it every day and have to be convinced to take a day off.  They are the ones who are annoyed when the kids aren’t serious at practice.  They think it’s better even if they don’t get to play, because it has that year-round structure and intensity.  They’ve gotten this far not caring so much about lost social opportunities (or the team is the only socializing they want anyway) and have found they do better academically when they are busy.
> 
> Of course, some kids get to college and find the academics more overwhelming, the social opportunities more tempting, or the practice grind more than can bear without the payoff in playing games and they quit, transfer (sometimes to D3), etc.  Others thrive in it.  It’s why you have scout team players who stay involved all four years in lots of sports.  Point is that for some kids, they need an intense experience more than they need playing time or stardom.
> 
> This doesn’t automatically mean D1, but the rules and the facilities certainly enable it more easily.  If you know this is your kid, the focus can be on what schools regardless of division level offer this experience and attract like-minded players.  There are D3s that operate this way, but you probably have to dig deeper to find them.


Nailed it @Dargle..


----------



## what-happened

Roadrunner said:


> Our problem is that our DS wants both the potential for a professional soccer path along with wanting top tier academics.  Finding a fit seems like enough of a challenge in normal times, but now it feels very remote.   It sounds like he might need to decide on priorities?  We're not entirely sure how to help him navigate.


Has he been told he has the potential to play professionally?  This is a serious question and not meant to be disparaging in any way.   Are you currently tied to an academy that is a pathway to hometown contracts?


----------



## crush

My dd is grateful to just have the ability to play one more year of club soccer.  No one could have guessed all this our kids have had to endure.  2022 is going to be the greatest year ever for the girls, MOO!  Be patient you guys who have kids not verbally committed yet.  Lot's of things will change from now and National Signing Day next year.  @Giesbock.  Injuries, transfers, de-commits and burn out happens every year.  Tell your dd to keep working hard bro and have fun with the game.  I swear a great school will have a need for a great kid, speed and hunger.  My kid got a cool reach out from a great school ((can;t say where)) that I wouldnt ever imagine she would have interest.  I think it's the way the coach reached out to her and the respect he/she had toward my player.  Who wants to email 25 coaches and then beg them for a meet up and all you get is a come to our ID camp.  I like the camp thing but 2022s have spent a lot of time and $$$$ the last 11 years.  I knew when the right coach ((not saying this one is at all)) comes along and has nice things to say about my dd, then dd will feel wanted and explore and ask some questions.  One of her old teammates just committed yesterday.  Super stoked for her and is still my dd fav CM


----------



## Roadrunner

what-happened said:


> Has he been told he has the potential to play professionally?  This is a serious question and not meant to be disparaging in any way.   Are you currently tied to an academy that is a pathway to hometown contracts?


He has been told by a professional coach that he has potential for a professional career.  I understand the question completely -there was a recent very frank conversation. This coach doesn't care much for college soccer but also understands why college is important to my son.  His club doesn't necessarily have a clear path to hometown contracts.


----------



## Dargle

Giesbock said:


> Nailed it @Dargle..


If you’re trying to nudge her toward some D3 schools, the UAA is a conference to consider because they do at least one or two 2 game plane trips a season, which promotes a higher level of seriousness and competition for the travel roster.  Lots of good academic options as well.


----------



## Justherefortheride

I think it is safe to say we could easily name this thread tough road for 22-23 classes.  Happy for my daughter to be getting some love even if is not from the expected places but what can you do with rosters of 30-40 hungry kids?   Appreciate everyone sharing similar experiences here.


----------



## what-happened

Justherefortheride said:


> I think it is safe to say we could easily name this thread tough road for 22-23 classes.  Happy for my daughter to be getting some love even if is not from the expected places but what can you do with rosters of 30-40 hungry kids?   Appreciate everyone sharing similar experiences here.


There's plenty of uncertainty to go around.  My oldest is going to a P5 D1, large rostered  school.  Her cohort is large, redshirts everywhere, and for now, seniors looking for that extra redemption year.  Across the landscape there is going to be normal attrition (D1,2,3, etc).  I don't know where this will end up.  Maybe transfer to a smaller rostered school that previously showed interest?  Take another look at campuses, academics of other schools. Prioritize goals in life?  Only she will be able to decide. Players can get wrapped up in the draw of D1, P5, etc.  Plenty of great schools with really good soccer programs out there.  

Starting your collegiate career with a large incoming class can be fun.  You grow together, learn together, and succeed/fail together. Unfortunately, rosters this year will be stacked deep, benches deeper than normal.  We will see how it all shakes out - for everyone.  Selfishly, if she decides on warmer latitudes and close to home and still play, wouldn't hurt our feelings.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

what-happened said:


> There's plenty of uncertainty to go around.  My oldest is going to a P5 D1, large rostered  school.  Her cohort is large, redshirts everywhere, and for now, seniors looking for that extra redemption year.  Across the landscape there is going to be normal attrition (D1,2,3, etc).  I don't know where this will end up.  Maybe transfer to a smaller rostered school that previously showed interest?  Take another look at campuses, academics of other schools. Prioritize goals in life?  Only she will be able to decide. Players can get wrapped up in the draw of D1, P5, etc.  Plenty of great schools with really good soccer programs out there.
> 
> Starting your collegiate career with a large incoming class can be fun.  You grow together, learn together, and succeed/fail together. Unfortunately, rosters this year will be stacked deep, benches deeper than normal.  We will see how it all shakes out - for everyone.  Selfishly, if she decides on warmer latitudes and close to home and still play, wouldn't hurt our feelings.


Look to the patriot league.  All solid reputable schools with good streaming and playoffs.  Look for a coach that just got there or has some tenure.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

colorado college and Portland traditionally carry short rosters.   Cal Poly and UCSB carry football team rosters.


----------



## Roadrunner

eastbaysoccer said:


> colorado college and Portland traditionally carry short rosters.   Cal Poly and UCSB carry football team rosters.


Other than reducing the probability of playing time, are long rosters flags for programs with higher attrition rates?  Or are these programs that like to have a larger pool at their disposal in case their recruits don't pan out as expected talent-wise?  I can see the downside for players; just wondering if there is an upside for coaches.


----------



## supercell

Roadrunner said:


> Other than reducing the probability of playing time, are long rosters flags for programs with higher attrition rates?  Or are these programs that like to have a larger pool at their disposal in case their recruits don't pan out as expected talent-wise?  I can see the downside for players; just wondering if there is an upside for coaches.


What constitutes a "long roster"?  Or a "short" one.  Low thirties seems fairly typical.


----------



## Emma

Roadrunner said:


> Other than reducing the probability of playing time, are long rosters flags for programs with higher attrition rates?  Or are these programs that like to have a larger pool at their disposal in case their recruits don't pan out as expected talent-wise?  I can see the downside for players; just wondering if there is an upside for coaches.


When we spoke to college coaches regarding this issue, explanations for large roster is for practicing, injuries and academic accommodations when needed.


----------



## crush

Emma said:


> When *we* spoke to *college coaches *regarding this issue, explanations for large roster is for practicing, injuries and academic accommodations when needed.


Honest question.  I'm new at this too so bare with me.  My dd does all the talking and asking questions and not her mom or dad?  Should I ask some questions too?


----------



## Emma

crush said:


> Honest question.  I'm new at this too so bare with me.  My dd does all the talking and asking questions and not her mom or dad?  Should I ask some questions too?


I didn't ask any personal questions that should be answered and asked by my child.  I asked general questions when in general conversations with coaches, except financial questions because that's my territory.  The conversation was very casual re roster size, not a question and answer session with the coach.  Any serious questions that you want answered, discuss it her first.  Let her choose what questions makes it on her list based on her priorities.  We discuss it at dinner or in car rides a lot with our kids so they can think about what's important to them. If the kids need help with anything, we help out but we try our best to be advisors and not involved since they will not have us around soon.


----------



## crush

Emma said:


> I didn't ask any personal questions that should be answered and asked by my child.  I asked general questions when in general conversations with coaches, except financial questions because that's my territory.  The conversation was very casual re roster size, not a question and answer session with the coach.  Any serious questions that you want answered, discuss it her first.  Let her choose what questions makes it on her list based on her priorities.  We discuss it at dinner or in car rides a lot with our kids so they can think about what's important to them. If the kids need help with anything, we help out but we try our best to be advisors and not involved since they will not have us around soon.


Thanks


----------



## Technician72

crush said:


> Honest question.  I'm new at this too so bare with me.  My dd does all the talking and asking questions and not her mom or dad?  Should I ask some questions too?


We've had a similar experience as @Emma when conversing with coaches. Majority of conversations have been our DD directly with the various schools she's speaking to. At certain point in conversations as talks have progressed, the coaches have asked to speak to my wife and I. We have asked questions we feel are relevant to our support as parents, i.e. financials, student-athlete support, housing, etc.

We also try to generally support as "advisors" and really stress to our DD the ownership of this process she has to have. Things are definitely challenging for her being C/O 2022 but there have been some silver linings in regards to programs / schools that were not on her radar that have really shined through this process. One step at a time, fingers crossed!


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> Honest question.  I'm new at this too so bare with me.  My dd does all the talking and asking questions and not her mom or dad?  Should I ask some questions too?


Let the player(s) do all the talking and corresponding.

Never once talked or correspondent to any of prospective college coaches including the ones he his now playing for.

He did a bunch of zoom, texting and less in person but one of the deciding factors for him was the personal 1-1's with the head coaches.

When a coach takes the extra steps to come see your player multiple times, follows up with conversations, and makes your player feel really wanted, that can go a long way.  My player was kind of not enthusiastic about the blind offers or one time come play offers from a assist coach or scouts without talking with the head coaches.

Team dynamics for new comers and freshmen can be fastly different depending on college and coaches.   Starting from basically the bottom and working your way up among 30+ players is not for everyone.   With 14+ seniors, bunch of redshirt including seniors-sophomores, etc getting minutes for freshman can be tough.

The season is pretty short and oct is packed with  games so some opportunities but making the 20 person traveling team consistently is a big challenge  for freshman especially if you can't play multiple positions.

The amount of NCCA paperwork, waivers, hoops you have to jump through is pretty crazy according to my son and took him weeks to read through,sign and get approved


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> Let the player(s) do all the talking and corresponding.
> 
> Never once talked or correspondent to any of prospective college coaches including the ones he his now playing for.
> 
> He did a bunch of zoom, texting and less in person but one of the deciding factors for him was the personal 1-1's with the head coaches.
> 
> When a coach takes the extra steps to come see your player multiple times, follows up with conversations, and makes your player feel really wanted, that can go a long way.  My player was kind of not enthusiastic about the blind offers or one time come play offers from a assist coach or scouts without talking with the head coaches.
> 
> Team dynamics for new comers and freshmen can be fastly different depending on college and coaches.   Starting from basically the bottom and working your way up among 30+ players is not for everyone.   With 14+ seniors, bunch of redshirt including seniors-sophomores, etc getting minutes for freshman can be tough.
> 
> The season is pretty short and oct is packed with  games so some opportunities but making the 20 person traveling team consistently is a big challenge  for freshman especially if you can't play multiple positions.
> 
> The amount of NCCA paperwork, waivers, hoops you have to jump through is pretty crazy according to my son and took him weeks to read through,sign and get approved


My dd does all the talking and corresponding.  I felt it would be weird to get on the call to ask a few questions of my own but that's just me.  Of course if they had a questions for me I would 100% answer.  However, my dd is almost 18 and she will be 100% all on her own soon.  She got a job on first interview.  I'm proud of her for asking all the questions with her education and if soccer will be a part of that journey.  She was not ready for this at 14 and I'm glad she waited.  I keep telling everyone to let this season play out if your not feeling the love yet.  This is for sure a time like no other for athletes in high school looking to play collegiately.  2022s are tough kids man and I'm super proud of all of them.


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> Honest question.  I'm new at this too so bare with me.  My dd does all the talking and asking questions and not her mom or dad?  Should I ask some questions too?


In my opinion, the process is too complex to rely on a teen to ask all the right questions to protect him/herself. In general, the player should handle most things,  but when it gets serious, if you see that he/she is missing something important, I think that is when a parent should step in. Particularly when it comes to the finances, school policy on scholarship adjustments for injury or performance, team policy on academics, etc. It's easy for teens to see stars and miss something important or god forbid, a red flag. That's what you're there for.
In our case, the coach went out of his way to make sure we were comfortable before he would make the offer.


----------



## crush

supercell said:


> In my opinion, the process is too complex to rely on a teen to ask all the right questions to protect him/herself. In general, the player should handle most things,  but when it gets serious, if you see that he/she is missing something important, I think that is when a parent should step in. Particularly when it comes to the finances, school policy on scholarship adjustments for injury or performance, team policy on academics, etc. It's easy for teens to see stars and miss something important or god forbid, a red flag. That's what you're there for.
> In our case, the coach went out of his way to make sure we were comfortable before he would make the offer.


I'm assuming if the two are a match, they would want to chat about this and that with me.  I'm talking about the courtship so to speak.  Thanks btw


----------



## suzysoccer1

It’s great to have the players talk with coaches, but there is nothing wrong with parents taking proactive approach with coaches. This is a serious life decision, that involves education, money, living, social issues, and athletics.  In any negotiation which is what recruiting is, both parties should have as much support and guidance in order to achieve the most value for the player as possible. A 16-18 is outmatched when it comes to the recruiting process. Coaches specialize in this arena and often times use their advantage to the programs benefit. Which is fine, however families should use any and all means to get the best for their player as well.  When these same coaches negotiate their contracts they seek outside counsel, pro players use attorneys and agents as well. Doesn’t mean the players aren’t smart or responsible and independent, just that there is a reason why the transfer portal is huge. The first deal you sign is the key. Make it the best you can.


----------



## MacDre

suzysoccer1 said:


> It’s great to have the players talk with coaches, but there is nothing wrong with parents taking proactive approach with coaches. This is a serious life decision, that involves education, money, living, social issues, and athletics.  In any negotiation which is what recruiting is, both parties should have as much support and guidance in order to achieve the most value for the player as possible. A 16-18 is outmatched when it comes to the recruiting process. Coaches specialize in this arena and often times use their advantage to the programs benefit. Which is fine, however families should use any and all means to get the best for their player as well.  When these same coaches negotiate their contracts they seek outside counsel, pro players use attorneys and agents as well. Doesn’t mean the players aren’t smart or responsible and independent, just that there is a reason why the transfer portal is huge. The first deal you sign is the key. Make it the best you can.


Totally agree.  I’m thinking about bringing my best friend along and interacting with the coaches like this:


----------



## Kicker4Life

Technician72 said:


> We've had a similar experience as @Emma when conversing with coaches. Majority of conversations have been our DD directly with the various schools she's speaking to. At certain point in conversations as talks have progressed, the coaches have asked to speak to my wife and I. We have asked questions we feel are relevant to our support as parents, i.e. financials, student-athlete support, housing, etc.
> 
> We also try to generally support as "advisors" and really stress to our DD the ownership of this process she has to have. Things are definitely challenging for her being C/O 2022 but there have been some silver linings in regards to programs / schools that were not on her radar that have really shined through this process. One step at a time, fingers crossed!


I’m definitely cheering for her!!!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

The transition for parents from club soccer to college is difficult.  You are use to having control, talking to coaches, and moving your kid from teams to find the right fit.  Your kid is the stud of the team or one of the better players.  They get a ton of playing time.   

Scrap all of that when you are talking about college ball.  It is the coach that decides if you kid gets an invite to the team.  You believe your kid is great but the coach is getting paid to win and likely thinks differently than you.   The roster is usually 30 to 40 players and maybe 15 to 18 get any minutes.  Heck only 22 kids travel so its just a fight to make the travel team to sit on the bench.  Every kid was a stud but usually 20% plus of the Freshmen drop soccer after their 1st year.  Outside the P5 if you are lucky to get a partial scholarship it renews every year and the coaches will drop their scholarship if they not making an impact.  Maybe you are lucky that you kid goes to a school close to home otherwise you are hoping they stream the game and that the service does not lag too bad.   

The bottom line is that if your kid is good enough, there will be opportunities.  If your kid is not getting looks that is telling.  You can help steer them and will always provide them guidance and support but let them take the lead since once they get to college, you won't be talking with the coaches.  Listen to your kid and help them enjoy their college experience but both of you need to be realistic going into it else it likely won't go well.


----------



## Yousername

We’ve let our daughter do all the talking and navigating with the coaches. She’ll come and recap with us after the call and then we’ll help her problem solved next steps, future questions to ask, etc. Finances are parent territory, but the overall relationship is between the student and the coach. Helicopter or controlling parents are going to have a tough time letting their kiddos take the lead here, but coaches are pretty put off by overbearing parents. 



crush said:


> Honest question.  I'm new at this too so bare with me.  My dd does all the talking and asking questions and not her mom or dad?  Should I ask some questions too?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Yousername said:


> We’ve let our daughter do all the talking and navigating with the coaches. She’ll come and recap with us after the call and then we’ll help her problem solved next steps, future questions to ask, etc. Finances are parent territory, but the overall relationship is between the student and the coach. Helicopter or controlling parents are going to have a tough time letting their kiddos take the lead here, but coaches are pretty put off by overbearing parents.


Exactly the same. We’ve let our daughter schedule and take all the calls in her room with her door shut. She shares after and asks us if she needs something. We’ve given a little bit of input on questions to ask and how to respond but she also checks in with her club coach on that stuff. It’s been a gradual release of responsibility throughout the recruiting process but she’s driving independently now.


----------



## Speed

We have had a rough few years...head injury, broken ankle, another sprain and then a broken bone in the foot. Because of that film is spotty at best. Coaches moving her all over the field in spots that she hasn't played. We have not taken college soccer off the table but are being patient with the process knowing it may/may not happen. Academics is foremost. D3 contacted DD and wanted a call while we were on vacation she did the call from the car as we were unloading suitcases....she wouldn't look us in the eye (truth be told we are not a serious family and were making faces at her as we were walking by unloading). It was stressful getting to an area of cell service down to the minute of the call but she came off the call so happy. He was amazing--had been a D1 coach and knows there are kids that want a balance of soccer, academics, etc. I am hoping for a few more calls like that just to help her grow, mature and maybe soccer actually may also come.


----------



## crush

Speed said:


> We have had a rough few years...head injury, broken ankle, another sprain and then a broken bone in the foot. Because of that film is spotty at best. Coaches moving her all over the field in spots that she hasn't played. We have not taken college soccer off the table but are being patient with the process knowing it may/may not happen. Academics is foremost. D3 contacted DD and wanted a call while we were on vacation she did the call from the car as we were unloading suitcases....she wouldn't look us in the eye (truth be told we are not a serious family and were making faces at her as we were walking by unloading). It was stressful getting to an area of cell service down to the minute of the call but she came off the call so happy. He was amazing--had been a D1 coach and knows there are kids that want a balance of soccer, academics, etc. I am hoping for a few more calls like that just to help her grow, mature and maybe soccer actually may also come.


I love how *"HOT"* you are Speed. Remember, HOT= Honest, Open and Transparent if anyone forgot. Also, when I write, "STFU" I'm saying "freaking" for the F in STFU! D2 or D3 looks very nice to me, great schools, play all the time ((if dd doesnt get hurt)) and be a leader among leaders. So many of our DD were brainwashed into thinking D1 is it. No, IT ((D1 or bust)) is not IT only. This is MOO and not what my kid thinks, FYI   She thinks for herself.  The fact she waited this all out was amazing to me and now she is learning about her likes and dislikes as any adult would.  She stands for what she wants and I love that about her.  Grades are really swell, on ASB team, team captain at HSS, volunteers to help others and just got a killer job. No AP classes so no Unicorn status.  Bummer, not everyone can be a Unicorn and go to Big U......lol!!!  She has a big dream still with three goals attached. If she hits the three goals, the dream becomes a reality.  If not, she will have other dreams to dream about.  I have dream and three goals as well.  I would be more than willing to share my dream and goals if anyone would like to know them.


----------



## crush

Speed said:


> We have had a rough few years...head injury, broken ankle, another sprain and then a broken bone in the foot. Because of that film is spotty at best. Coaches moving her all over the field in spots that she hasn't played. We have not taken college soccer off the table but are being patient with the process knowing it may/may not happen. Academics is foremost. D3 contacted DD and wanted a call while we were on vacation she did the call from the car as we were unloading suitcases....she wouldn't look us in the eye (truth be told we are not a serious family and were making faces at her as we were walking by unloading). It was stressful getting to an area of cell service down to the minute of the call but she came off the call so happy. He was amazing--had been a D1 coach and knows there are kids that want a balance of soccer, academics, etc. I am hoping for a few more calls like that just to help her grow, mature and maybe soccer actually may also come.


I played a year at Pacific Christian College ((Hope International today)) and let me tell you a funny story.  I had a choice to walk on at CSUF and be a practice player at best ((I hustled and I was 100% a pest on defense and passed the rock)).  Coach would have had me play defense against Ced all day and slap him around.  Or, I could play at PCC and be first team All NCCAA and go play for the championship.  I chose PPC and play time.  I think I'm #4 on the single season assist record.  For personal reasons, I only played one year


----------



## Kante

questions to the group: is it just the Ivy League that uses the academic index, or is it other colleges as well?


----------



## lafalafa

Kante said:


> questions to the group: is it just the Ivy League that uses the academic index, or is it other colleges as well?


Just the ivy's that I recall use that index.

Due to the COVID-19 waivers and new auto waivers it's easier than ever to get academically NCCA accepted.



			http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/eligibility_center/IEW/Auto_Waivers.pdf
		


For example you could have only 13 of the required 16 courses but with a 2.8 gpa in core course would qualify for auto wavier for D1 or D2 without taking SAT/ACT.


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> Just the ivy's that I recall use that index.
> 
> Due to the COVID-19 waivers and new auto waivers it's easier than ever to get academically NCCA accepted.
> 
> 
> http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/eligibility_center/IEW/Auto_Waivers.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiQ-drf_8LyAhUbJDQIHezsBgAQFnoECAoQAQ&usg=AOvVaw3RRUGBtjEVPiPhyrUocXet
> 
> 
> 
> For example you could have only 13 of the required 16 courses but with a 2.8 gpa in core course would qualify for auto wavier for D1 or D2 without taking SAT/ACT.


Yup.  My dd is going to be applying to many colleges and has a super nice resume.  Question bro.  Do the D1, D2 and D3 programs ever have "open tryouts" for students on campus to try to make the team as walk on?  If yes, any success stories out there?


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> Yup.  My dd is going to be applying to many colleges and has a super nice resume.  Question bro.  Do the D1, D2 and D3 programs ever have "open tryouts" for students on campus to try to make the team as walk on?  If yes, any success stories out there?


All D2's have partial qualifiers automatically if a student is excepted to a D2 university.  Partial means you can practice with the team, get a scholarship but if you want to compete need to apply &  qualify for NCAA COVID-19 auto wavier with those required 16 courses or a regular auto wavier with the combination like detailed above 2.8gpa + 13 courses.

Walk on is a super tough route nowadays since many programs have players with that extra year of COVID-19 eligibility so grad students, 5th  year students, redshirt this or that, etc.

So many programs with 30+ players so getting through on a walk on might be possible with the lesser known ones but  normally very difficult.  The season is so short and training so compact even getting the ok for the soccer course would be a challenge but if the coaches are really excited about a prospective player never know?


----------



## crush

lafalafa said:


> All D2's have partial qualifiers automatically if a student is excepted to a D2 university.  Partial means you can practice with the team, get a scholarship but if you want to compete need to apply &  qualify for NCAA COVID-19 auto wavier with those required 16 courses or a regular auto wavier with the combination like detailed above 2.8gpa + 13 courses.
> 
> Walk on is a super tough route nowadays since many programs have players with that extra year of COVID-19 eligibility so grad students, 5th  year students, redshirt this or that, etc.
> 
> So many programs with 30+ players so getting through on a walk on might be possible with the lesser known ones but  normally very difficult.  The season is so short and training so compact even getting the ok for the soccer course would be a challenge but if the coaches are really excited about a prospective player never know?


So no open tryouts for girls soccer?  I'm just curious for myself.  I got in at Fullerton and they had open tryouts for any student at the school for the basketball team.  I went for it and made the first cut but was cut after the second round.  I battled and the coach kind of brought up red shirt ((practice squad only)) and I cut him off and said no thanks.  I have to be in the game or at least have a shot at playing.  One guy made the team from just walking on.  No big deal if it's a no.


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> So no open tryouts for girls soccer?  I'm just curious for myself.  I got in at Fullerton and they had open tryouts for any student at the school for the basketball team.  I went for it and made the first cut but was cut after the second round.  I battled and the coach kind of brought up red shirt ((practice squad only)) and I cut him off and said no thanks.  I have to be in the game or at least have a shot at playing.  One guy made the team from just walking on.  No big deal if it's a no.


Haven't heard of any open tryouts for any D1's or D2's but it's always a possibility for some university that maybe don't recruit?

What I have seen is some coaches telling prospective players that walk on's will be  considered for the summer training or conditioning programs space permitting if they have already been accepted and registered for that university.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

One reason coaches don't like parents involved is because that can't pull the wool over our eyes.  We see a crooked salesman coming a mile away.
Coaches are recruiting and in recruiting lies can be told.  

I got involved when it came to money because my daughter doesn't pay the bills.  I knew parents of 5 star basketball recruits parents that got involved.  This is VERY COMMON.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Yousername said:


> We’ve let our daughter do all the talking and navigating with the coaches. She’ll come and recap with us after the call and then we’ll help her problem solved next steps, future questions to ask, etc. Finances are parent territory, but the overall relationship is between the student and the coach. Helicopter or controlling parents are going to have a tough time letting their kiddos take the lead here, but coaches are pretty put off by overbearing parents.


if the parent is like the Ball family they don't want you for sure.


----------



## crush

eastbaysoccer said:


> if the parent is like the Ball family they don't want you for sure.


Unless they can Ball....lol!  All joking aside, my dd is doing a fantastic job and I'm super proud of her.  She will be 18 at final decision time.  I told her if coach has any questions for mom or dad were here to answer.  I have zero questions.


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> Yup.  My dd is going to be applying to many colleges and has a super nice resume.  Question bro.  Do the D1, D2 and D3 programs ever have "open tryouts" for students on campus to try to make the team as walk on?  If yes, any success stories out there?


There are plenty of "preferred" walk-ons out there, especially this year. But these are players that found their way through the recruiting process but have no scholarship. I'd be interested to know of the walk-on stories how many just walked in blind without making contact in advance.  To my knowledge, open tryouts generally don't happen until you get down to smaller D3 and Juco programs.


----------



## crush

supercell said:


> There are plenty of "preferred" walk-ons out there, especially this year. But these are players that found their way through the recruiting process but have no scholarship. I'd be interested to know of the walk-on stories how many just walked in blind without making contact in advance.  To my knowledge, open tryouts generally don't happen until you get down to smaller D3 and Juco programs.


Thanks bro.  Based on the what I know, my dd is free if she get's admitted to most schools.  That's the hard part, to get in, right?  My son is at SDSU. He applied to all the state schools and a few private.  He got three acceptance letters.  If my dd get's accepted, can she just go and talk to the coach and tell him or her she would like to tryout?  This is just me asking btw.  I have a real good pal and his dd is a freshman this year.  She chose her school in 8th grade.  He said she will not play this year and probably never again unless she finds greener pasture and this is causing depression already.  The coach that liked her is no more.  She is already looking to transfer.


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> Thanks bro.  Based on the what I know, my dd is free if she get's admitted to most schools.  That's the hard part, to get in, right?  My son is at SDSU. He applied to all the state schools and a few private.  He got three acceptance letters.  If my dd get's accepted, can she just go and talk to the coach and tell him or her she would like to tryout?  This is just me asking btw.  I have a real good pal and his dd is a freshman this year.  She chose her school in 8th grade.  He said she will not play this year and probably never again unless she finds greener pasture and this is causing depression already.  The coach that liked her is no more.  She is already looking to transfer.


Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore. My DD has a college sophomore friend who was disillusioned enuf to leave the team. There are also plenty of unrecruited 22's on DD's team who are questioning whether they want to keep banging their heads against the recruiting wall. Dreams appear to be unravelling fast.
This is total speculation on my part, but I suspect that is the case with tryouts. If I were on the other end, I might ask for some video or history before granting it since my roster is likely pretty full.


----------



## crush

supercell said:


> Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore. My DD has a college sophomore friend who was disillusioned enuf to leave the team. There are also plenty of unrecruited 22's on DD's team who are questioning whether they want to keep banging their heads against the recruiting wall. Dreams appear to be unravelling fast.
> This is total speculation on my part, but I suspect that is the case with tryouts. If I were on the other end, I might ask for some video or history before granting it since my roster is likely pretty full.


One like me can only dream sometimes.  I had dreams for my dd but she has her own dreams and will blaze her own trail, whatever trail she so chooses.  My pal feels like he just left Kansas after the mess his poor dd is in.  No fault of anyone living this nightmare right about now.  Coach got whacked.  Some of the Sharks are getting a rude awakening from what I hear as well.  It will 100% battle test us all.  I wish it could be better.  I saw one school has 46 players.  I can see now how hard it would be to just walk up and expect to make the squad and be #47 or knock off #46 and work your way up to travel squad.  I played some college basketball but this is hard stuff to swim through.  Thanks for keeping it real.  BTW, I'm no Toto.  I dont hang with Cowards, Liars, scared little Wimps, Cheats & Witches and those with no heart.  I go solo like all Lions.  Here me roar today....lol


----------



## Last_Chance

crush said:


> One like me can only dream sometimes.  I had dreams for my dd but she has her own dreams and will blaze her own trail, whatever trail she so chooses.  My pal feels like he just left Kansas after the mess his poor dd is in.  No fault of anyone living this nightmare right about now.  Coach got whacked.  Some of the Sharks are getting a rude awakening from what I hear as well.  It will 100% battle test us all.  I wish it could be better.  I saw one school has 46 players.  I can see now how hard it would be to just walk up and expect to make the squad and be #47 or knock off #46 and work your way up to travel squad.  I played some college basketball but this is hard stuff to swim through.  Thanks for keeping it real.  BTW, I'm no Toto.  I dont hang with Cowards, Liars, scared little Wimps, Cheats & Witches and those with no heart.  I go solo like all Lions.  Here me roar today....lol


Some of these stories don’t sound right to me. My daughter was recruited by a lot of D1 schools and our family went through a lot of Zoom calls. Every school except for one wanted to meet the entire family including the family including siblings, this was very important to them and in some regard we were all being interviewed.  They all understood family budget is the big elephant in the room and teenagers aren’t qualified to make those decisions on their own.  

Money is not brought up in early discussions except for Ivys.  We talked to just about every Ivy and they let us know they were very interested in my daughter but Ivy’s aren’t for every family because of no Athletic scholarships and you don’t find out if your admitted until very late in the recruiting process and may have to for go


----------



## Last_Chance

Last_Chance said:


> Some of these stories don’t sound right to me. My daughter was recruited by a lot of D1 schools and our family went through a lot of Zoom calls. Every school except for one wanted to meet the entire family including siblings.  This was very important to them and in some regard we were all being interviewed.  They all understood family budget is the big elephant in the room and teenagers aren’t qualified to make family budget decisions on their own.
> 
> Money is not brought up in early discussions except for Ivys.  We talked to just about every Ivy and they let us know they were very interested in my daughter but Ivy’s aren’t for every family because of no Athletic scholarships and you don’t find out if your admitted until very late in the recruiting process and may have to for go other opportunities.  They referred us to the financial aid calculator the Ivy’s use for qualifying families for aid.
> 
> In my opinion it is not wise to let your child take the lead in these discussions after all this is a business for coaches and their lively hoods are on the line with their decision, the family should take the same business like approach.
> 
> I hope this can help families out.


----------



## crush

Last_Chance said:


> *Some of these stories don’t sound right to me*. My daughter was recruited by a lot of D1 schools and our family went through a lot of Zoom calls. Every school except for one wanted to meet the entire family including the family including siblings, this was very important to them and in some regard we were all being interviewed.  *They all understood family budget* is the big elephant in the room and *teenagers aren’t qualified to make those decisions on their own. *
> 
> Money is not brought up in early discussions except for Ivys.  *We talked to just about every Ivy and they let us know they were very interested in my daughter* but Ivy’s aren’t for every family because of no Athletic scholarships and you don’t find out if your admitted until very late in the recruiting process and may have to for go


Each family is unique and each soon to be adult is unique.  Not everyone has Ivy's after their kid either and a lot of D1s, FYI.  No offense, but if you plan on state or local little school, I'm not so sure they need to meet all my kids family and siblings.  I'm assuming she has a very high GPA and SAT and highly sought after student who can ball?  To each his own is my motto.  These are real life stories.  They dont sound right to me either but not all dd have a success story yet like yours. Congrats bro.  I have never heard about meeting the whole family and the siblings but no Ivys either..  That's cool to and your dd must be really special person and I mean that.  My pals dd committed back in 8th grade on a one call close.  I actually think your dd story is wonderful and I applaud it and wish her the best.  I wont deny a little jealousy even   Not all stories have such happiness to it..


----------



## crush

Last_Chance said:


> *They all understood family budget is the big elephant in the room and teenagers aren’t qualified to make family budget decisions on their own.
> Money is not brought up in early discussions except for Ivys. *


I got this story that adds up to a million in bribes that just popped in my head and it sounds like cheating to me to get in or some like to say, "pay to play."  I remember reading a story where a Ivy coach confessed to taking over a $1,000,000 in bribes.  That is what he confessed to.  How did those family discussions go down you think?  100% no teenager could handle those discussions.


----------



## Last_Chance

crush said:


> Each family is unique and each soon to be adult is unique.  Not everyone has Ivy's after their kid either and a lot of D1s, FYI.  No offense, but if you plan on state or local little school, I'm not so sure they need to meet all my kids family and siblings.  I'm assuming she has a very high GPA and SAT and highly sought after student who can ball?  To each his own is my motto.  These are real life stories.  They dont sound right to me either but not all dd have a success story yet like yours. Congrats bro.  I have never heard about meeting the whole family and the siblings but no Ivys either..  That's cool to and your dd must be really special person and I mean that.  My pals dd committed back in 8th grade on a one call close.  I actually think your dd story is wonderful and I applaud it and wish her the best.  I wont deny a little jealousy even   Not all stories have such happiness to it..


----------



## Chelseafc

Lavey29 said:


> Kids been doing the ID clinics and getting good interst but coaches are all saying 2022 are screwed. So many 5th seniors staying over with the extra year of eligibility that only leaves very minimal roster openings. Fortunately,  she has been invited to interview with a head coach, tour the campus and meet an admissions advisor at one of her top school choices. 2022 are going to struggle to get recruited and I feel bad for the kids. One thing I found out though is a lot of colleges have club teams to that travel, play in a league and represent their school. This might be a good option if you can't make the varsity team during your freshman year to keep your skills up then try a walk on try out when the rosters open up more next year. I've heard the club teams at college are pretty good competitive soccer too.


I think the extra year offered to those in college impacts players all the way up to class of 2024.  I don’t think it was just seniors who received an extra year of eligibility? Isn’t it all of them, Frosh-Sr?


----------



## Last_Chance

My post wasn’t meant too brag or boast only to be informative. To share information I wish I knew going into the recruiting process even well intentioned DOC’s and coaches come up short in this area. 

Believe me the final outcome of my daughter’s recruiting process was great, she is very fortunate, and we are very grateful to her club and college coaches who showed interest in her BUT there were a lot of lows and emotional roller coaster rides to get to her college commitment as other families can contest too. We won’t be 100% relieved until she signs her NLI in November because of all the twists and turns she’s gone through. 

I also think they’re amazing players that go un-recruited because of lack of information to navigate the recruiting process.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Seeing a lot more 2022’s committing over the past few weeks.  Very excited for these girls to be finding their future homes.  

In regards to the Communication, in my DD’s process, she told us that she will handle the calls and bring us in when and where necessary.  There were 3 schools that after having a few calls with her, wanted to have a call with us as well.  They were more meet and greet style calls than anything and the schools that she was very interested, we did get more involved as the process continued.  

She even called the schools she didn’t choose to tell them in person because she felt they deserved to hear it from her.

Good luck to all the players out there finding their way thru this!


----------



## lafalafa

Chelseafc said:


> I think the extra year offered to those in college impacts players all the way up to class of 2024.  I don’t think it was just seniors who received an extra year of eligibility? Isn’t it all of them, Frosh-Sr?


Every registered player from 20-21' has the potential for a extra year of eligibility 






Going to effect students up until 2025 actually.


----------



## crush

Last_Chance said:


> *My post wasn’t meant too brag or boast only to be informative.* To share information I wish I knew going into the recruiting process even well intentioned DOC’s and coaches come up short in this area.
> 
> Believe me the final outcome of my daughter’s recruiting process was great, she is very fortunate, and we are very grateful to her club and college coaches who showed interest in her BUT there were a lot of lows and emotional roller coaster rides to get to her college commitment as other families can contest too. We won’t be 100% relieved until she signs her NLI in November because of all the twists and turns she’s gone through.
> 
> I also think they’re amazing players that go un-recruited because of lack of information to navigate the recruiting process.


Cool man.


----------



## crush

Has anyone's kid asked the coach their position on Jab or no Jab?  It looks like no jab, no play?  Is that a no no or should potential recruit just be up front and honest about their position?  Second Q.  Does anyone recommend a great school that does not force jab to play and go to school?  Asking for a friend


----------



## Kante

Chelseafc said:


> I think the extra year offered to those in college impacts players all the way up to class of 2024.  I don’t think it was just seniors who received an extra year of eligibility? Isn’t it all of them, Frosh-Sr?


yup, every student athlete enrolled in 2020-21 got an extra year, not just seniors. 

but, coaches this summer fairly consistently said they expected the impact to winnow out in couple of years. 

not sure how much 2024s will be affected. likely some but not as much as 2021s thru 2023s.


----------



## supercell

crush said:


> Has anyone's kid asked the coach their position on Jab or no Jab?  It looks like no jab, no play?  Is that a no no or should potential recruit just be up front and honest about their position?  Second Q.  Does anyone recommend a great school that does not force jab to play and go to school?  Asking for a friend


I think that would be a school policy question rather than a question for a coach. Your friend can just google it, many schools (most?) have a policy established already.


----------



## Own Goal

lafalafa said:


> Every registered player from 20-21' has the potential for a extra year of eligibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to effect students up until 2025 actually.


Another thing to consider is that even though these players have the potential extra year of eligibility that doesn't necessarily mean that it is an option for them, or an option on their current team. I've talked to coaches who have said that they have had to have difficult conversations with players with extra eligibility and their future on their current team. I don't think that means that those players can't go play elsewhere with their eligibility, but my point is that there may be teams who do not offer a returning spot for some of those players to make way for other players who may be more beneficial to the team. Obviously, this extra year of eligibility will make it more difficult for high school players wanting to play in college, but it may not be as dire as it appears. Also, for west coast players I think it's beneficial to them to cast a wider net. There are so many college programs out there - players will have to get more creative in finding the right fit for them academically and athletically.


----------



## Last_Chance

Own Goal said:


> Another thing to consider is that even though these players have the potential extra year of eligibility that doesn't necessarily mean that it is an option for them, or an option on their current team. I've talked to coaches who have said that they have had to have difficult conversations with players with extra eligibility and their future on their current team. I don't think that means that those players can't go play elsewhere with their eligibility, but my point is that there may be teams who do not offer a returning spot for some of those players to make way for other players who may be more beneficial to the team. Obviously, this extra year of eligibility will make it more difficult for high school players wanting to play in college, but it may not be as dire as it appears. Also, for west coast players I think it's beneficial to them to cast a wider net. There are so many college programs out there - players will have to get more creative in finding the right fit for them academically and athletically.


----------



## Last_Chance

College coaches will definitely have to factor in more things before extending an offer to a High Schooler. The 5th is not guaranteed to current rostered players but most core players a coach is familiar with will be asked to return for a 5 year. Just off the top of my head I know Santa Clara, Cal, Stanford, Oregon, USC, ASU, and Washington all have several 5 year Sr this season. 

Only the marginal prospective recruits will be impacted and not all 5th year players are receiving scholarship dollars.


----------



## ToonArmy

Any advice or knowledge on these phone calls between college coach and the player on the first phone call? Example, player has interest from a college after seeing her play and a couple emails and the college would like to schedule a talk. Anything the player should be prepared to answer or ask or know?


----------



## lafalafa

Last_Chance said:


> College coaches will definitely have to factor in more things before extending an offer to a High Schooler. The 5th is not guaranteed to current rostered players but most core players a coach is familiar with will be asked to return for a 5 year. Just off the top of my head I know Santa Clara, Cal, Stanford, Oregon, USC, ASU, and Washington all have several 5 year Sr this season.
> 
> Only the marginal prospective recruits will be impacted and not all 5th year players are receiving scholarship dollars.


There are now grad students on several rosters like Portland with 3, UCLA, etc.  Scholarship aside the impact will be felt for several years. 

There are basically a 3 year difference in some freshman now: redshirted in '19 , took the Covid-19 extra and now they are freshman again this year.  Playing against older players now:  18yr freshman vs a 21yr old one for example. 

The incoming freshmen numbers at most places are down by a lot, down 30% or more at some university that we checked with.   2022 the numbers will be down again, how many years that takes to recover to a normal level of 2019 remains to be seen but it will be until 2025 until this new class graduates so impact will be felt until then+ in some manners or ways.


----------



## Kicker4Life

ToonArmy said:


> Any advice or knowledge on these phone calls between college coach and the player on the first phone call? Example, player has interest from a college after seeing her play and a couple emails and the college would like to schedule a talk. Anything the player should be prepared to answer or ask or know?


I will give you the same advice I have to my DD, be yourself, be confident in yourself and be humble.


----------



## Soccerfan2

ToonArmy said:


> Any advice or knowledge on these phone calls between college coach and the player on the first phone call? Example, player has interest from a college after seeing her play and a couple emails and the college would like to schedule a talk. Anything the player should be prepared to answer or ask or know?


Most coaches make the first call really easy and do most of the talking. They usually just give some background on their program and express their interest and lay out a next step (might be tell me when you play next so we can watch, might set up a visit, might be let’s talk again next week, etc). However, my dd had a couple calls where the coach simply asked if she had any questions.
I would recommend looking at some info about the school ahead of the call and having at least a few questions prepared in advance so the conversation is not one sided. Also, they may ask the players timeline for when he/she wants to commit, so be prepared to answer that.
Although this article is about volleyball it has a lot of good questions to give you some ideas.








						Questions to Ask College Coaches on the Phone
					

The anticipation of a phone call with a potential future college coach can be a bit overwhelming.  The best thing to do is to be prepared.




					www.avca.org


----------



## MacDre

My kid and I just had a meeting with her college athletic counselor to explore options.  Her counselor mentioned an option that I’d never heard of before that I think could help some kids get recruited.

If I had a 2022 kid, I would instruct her to talk to all coaches about the feasibility of being a “grey shirt” recruit which will allow a players to take up to 11.5 units, practice with the team, and not start the NCAA clock.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## MacDre

MacDre said:


> My kid and I just had a meeting with her college athletic counselor to explore options.  Her counselor mentioned an option that I’d never heard of before that I think could help some kids get recruited.
> 
> If I had a 2022 kid, I would instruct her to talk to all coaches about the feasibility of being a “grey shirt” recruit which will allow a players to take up to 11.5 units, practice with the team, and not start the NCAA clock.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!


To clarify, a player can participate in “captains practice” but not official practices.


----------



## lafalafa

MacDre said:


> To clarify, a player can participate in “captains practice” but not official practices.


Yeah need individual NCCA approval & clearance for real official practices.

If no coach is present and the captain sessions are run by students that's a possibility.   That's basically like intramural or club sports at some schools.  Not sure about the liability issues or use of campus facilities but why not explore the possibilities. 

Creative solution but I'm not getting the help getting recruited part?


----------



## MacDre

lafalafa said:


> Yeah need individual NCCA approval & clearance for real official practices.
> 
> If no coach is present and the captain sessions are run by students that's a possibility.   That's basically like intramural or club sports at some schools.  Not sure about the liability issues or use of campus facilities but why not explore the possibilities.
> 
> Creative solution but I'm not getting the help getting recruited part?


I think there are some 2022’s that coaches want but can’t afford and/or don’t have space for on their roster because several players are using the additional year of eligibility.  Those players, can grayshirt and give the coach time to free up money and/or roster space while simultaneously moving ahead in their academic endeavors.  

I could be wrong but I think grayshirting is primarily used by football coaches.  Maybe the soccer coach at some players dream school has never heard of the grayshirt process and is looking for a creative solution to commit the player.


----------



## Roadrunner

MacDre said:


> I think there are some 2022’s that coaches want but can’t afford and/or don’t have space for on their roster because several players are using the additional year of eligibility.  Those players, can grayshirt and give the coach time to free up money and/or roster space while simultaneously moving ahead in their academic endeavors.


Did I catch it right that the grayshirt students could not register for full time units?


----------



## MacDre

Roadrunner said:


> Did I catch it right that the grayshirt students could not register for full time units?


That’s correct.  However, if students take 11.5 units per semester plus summer school they can accumulate 24-30 units per year just like most students.


----------



## Soccerfan2

MacDre said:


> My kid and I just had a meeting with her college athletic counselor to explore options.  Her counselor mentioned an option that I’d never heard of before that I think could help some kids get recruited.
> 
> If I had a 2022 kid, I would instruct her to talk to all coaches about the feasibility of being a “grey shirt” recruit which will allow a players to take up to 11.5 units, practice with the team, and not start the NCAA clock.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!


If a coach does not want to recruit a 2022 this year, they are not going to want a delayed, overage 2022 in a year or two either. Go where you are needed and wanted now. Paying to be a part time student is the worst deal.


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> If a coach does not want to recruit a 2022 this year, they are not going to want a delayed, overage 2022 in a year or two either. Go where you are needed and wanted now. Paying to be a part time student is the worst deal.


I can’t call it.  But, in the football context grayshirts get substantial scholarship money.  I was also under the impression that most soccer players don’t receive scholarship money so it’s really not a big deal to pay tuition because they have to pay anyway.

I also think your logic is flawed.  If top P5 schools are welcoming players back for their 5th year, why wouldn’t a coach want a player that’s proven themselves in captains practice and has been hitting the weights for a year?


----------



## Soccerfan2

MacDre said:


> I can’t call it.  But, in the football context grayshirts get substantial scholarship money.  I was also under the impression that most soccer players don’t receive scholarship money so it’s really not a big deal to pay tuition because they have to pay anyway.
> 
> I also think your logic is flawed.  If top P5 schools are welcoming players back for their 5th year, why wouldn’t a coach want a player that’s proven themselves in captains practice and has been hitting the weights for a year?


Because there are 10+ recruited unpaid players on the women’s soccer roster already. They have a roster size for a reason. A top P5 coach does not take time out to talk to players he or she is not recruiting.


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> Because there are 10+ recruited unpaid players on the women’s soccer roster already. They have a roster size for a reason. A top P5 coach does not take time out to talk to players he or she is not recruiting.


Damn.  Cold blooded!


----------



## Kicker4Life

MacDre said:


> Damn.  Cold blooded!


That’s why they call it the Hunger Games!


----------



## lafalafa

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s why they call it the Hunger Games!


When they "let the games begin" and official training starts things get real really quick. 

Players hobbling off, in crutches, cramping up from the 2-a-days, hurting after.  Conditioning and fitness in a short time span becomes more important.  That and good trainers, frequently of conference games during leagues can be tough to adjust to with the speed and physicality of the college games, see how the larger roster's play out.


----------



## Kante

Own Goal said:


> Another thing to consider is that even though these players have the potential extra year of eligibility that doesn't necessarily mean that it is an option for them, or an option on their current team. I've talked to coaches who have said that they have had to have difficult conversations with players with extra eligibility and their future on their current team. I don't think that means that those players can't go play elsewhere with their eligibility, but my point is that there may be teams who do not offer a returning spot for some of those players to make way for other players who may be more beneficial to the team. Obviously, this extra year of eligibility will make it more difficult for high school players wanting to play in college, but it may not be as dire as it appears. Also, for west coast players I think it's beneficial to them to cast a wider net. There are so many college programs out there - players will have to get more creative in finding the right fit for them academically and athletically.


heard close to the same. coaches saying hard conversations were being had, and that coaches' thought older players' pov might change after they were left off the travel/game day squad a couple of times in a row.


----------



## Giesbock

Giesbock said:


> Are we alone in this unfortunate scenario?
> 
> Daughter is a solid player, fast, athletic and durable. As the top programs wrap up their 2022 recruiting and are already working on 2023s, the prospects are dimming..
> 
> But she’s dead set on playing D1 soccer.
> 
> She has a legitimate chance to get into top notch schools around the country (including Ivy’s) but because the soccer pathway isn’t there for her, she takes them off the list…and considering low tier schools that give her a chance to play.
> 
> When I came on this forum just before Covid, it was all bullish, hopeful and positive she’d land on her feet at a great program. Now it’s a bleak reality and this father’s lament.


Reply to self…

my daughter got an unexpected out of the blue call from a top D1 Coach a few days ago. He asked for video updates and game schedule!! But at the same time said could be a tough pathway.
Even if it doesn’t work out, she came away with a new confidence and spring in her step!  
Awesome kudos to coach!!


----------



## Colorado Papa

Giesbock said:


> Reply to self…
> 
> my daughter got an unexpected out of the blue call from a top D1 Coach a few days ago. He asked for video updates and game schedule!! But at the same time said could be a tough pathway.
> Even if it doesn’t work out, she came away with a new confidence and spring in her step!
> Awesome kudos to coach!!


Thanks for sharing.   The recruiting process has been a wild rollercoaster for my daughter and family.  We have had a few of these surprises like your daughter had which kinda renews our optimism with the journey.  We have a 23 so have a little time but it is still nerve racking.


----------



## Lavey29

Have not been on the site much but my kid just committed to a really good college that she was very interested in academically. Somehow it worked out and I'm very proud of her. I still think it is a very tough road for 2022 class due to limited roster openings from the 5th year players. To those with kids still looking, I wish you all the good luck I can give. It is a difficult process and make sure you focus on the kids academic interests first and then athletics. That's what my kid did. She found a school that fit her best academically and size and location. Then she focused on the athletic side and found that to be exactly what she was hoping for.


----------



## MMMM

The 2022s on my DD’s team have mostly committed at this point, except the players who haven’t done the cold, realistic assessment of where they are in the pack in terms of soccer skills or in terms of their academic competitiveness. Better than average soccer skills do plus better than average academics do not equal recruiting or admission at the schools these kids are targeting.  They’d need to be absolutely top notch in one or the other for it to make an admissions difference.  The parents have got to be part of the problem in that kind of situation.


----------



## lafalafa

Nli dates are November 10, 2021 and the final is august 1, 2022  for those Enrolling 2022-23 school year.  

Lots of time and opportunities remain and this could  be one of those times that the spring or beyond see a increase in activity like this year. Coaches may or are playing things conservative in recruiting to see how their squads do in the fall season or who and how many might return with the extra years of possible eglibility play out..

Rosters are always large for college but have they be become even bigger due to the extra COVID-19 years?  Not sure but the players are definitely older, there can be a 3 year spread on incoming freshman and older 5th or even 6th year players that are grad students that may have redshirted a previous season before covid.  Does this make things more difficult for playing time or new players to get into the mix?  At some places yes that seems to be the case, others may go by the best players in training & games Regardless.    This is a very important thing for your player to discuss with coaches before they commit.

Getting into a power, D1, or university of choice for the education is a good thing normally, if your student can be happy just with that alone that makes the decision much easer.  When you thrown in Athletics into the equation that's when things can get tricky.     

My son has two good friends at major D1 universities with high profile sports programs and they live on campus, train 4x a week but going on their 2nd season  neither has any really good prospects of getting meaningful minutes in the games and after preseason they haven't even made the travel squads.  Some can keep a good attitude when this happens and continue to work hard and others get set back at bit from all that.   Sitting on the bench or not playing for a couple season can be rough to deal with when your used to playing all the time and getting the results.    

Setting and discussing the expectations before hand with the coaching staff is another key.  Do they have a history of playing freshman or 2nd year players or do they tend to have a lot of junior transfer, foreign imports, or olders player getting more of the minutes.  Most every one tends to think once there in the program, there golden. Not really it's just a start and all the hard work is just starting,  there are battles to be won and performances needed on a consistent basis to get on the field.  Good luck


----------



## what-happened

lafalafa said:


> Nli dates are November 10, 2021 and the final is august 1, 2022  for those Enrolling 2022-23 school year.
> 
> Lots of time and opportunities remain and this could  be one of those times that the spring or beyond see a increase in activity like this year. Coaches may or are playing things conservative in recruiting to see how their squads do in the fall season or who and how many might return with the extra years of possible eglibility play out..
> 
> Rosters are always large for college but have they be become even bigger due to the extra COVID-19 years?  Not sure but the players are definitely older, there can be a 3 year spread on incoming freshman and older 5th or even 6th year players that are grad students that may have redshirted a previous season before covid.  Does this make things more difficult for playing time or new players to get into the mix?  At some places yes that seems to be the case, others may go by the best players in training & games Regardless.    This is a very important thing for your player to discuss with coaches before they commit.
> 
> Getting into a power, D1, or university of choice for the education is a good thing normally, if your student can be happy just with that alone that makes the decision much easer.  When you thrown in Athletics into the equation that's when things can get tricky.
> 
> My son has two good friends at major D1 universities with high profile sports programs and they live on campus, train 4x a week but going on their 2nd season  neither has any really good prospects of getting meaningful minutes in the games and after preseason they haven't even made the travel squads.  Some can keep a good attitude when this happens and continue to work hard and others get set back at bit from all that.   Sitting on the bench or not playing for a couple season can be rough to deal with when your used to playing all the time and getting the results.
> 
> Setting and discussing the expectations before hand with the coaching staff is another key.  Do they have a history of playing freshman or 2nd year players or do they tend to have a lot of junior transfer, foreign imports, or olders player getting more of the minutes.  Most every one tends to think once there in the program, there golden. Not really it's just a start and all the hard work is just starting,  there are battles to be won and performances needed on a consistent basis to get on the field.  Good luck


Spot on summary.

My oldest is at a P5,  is freshman, high profile school, blah blah...Large roster, unusually high number of older players.  Plenty of uncertainty right now amongst players and coaching staff.  They don't know who's coming and who's going.  We were prepped very well during the recruiting process but  seeing it VS hearing it is much harder.  The realities of not playing meaningful minutes, not travling, etc has been hard.  Every practice means something, every workout means something.  Anything that spotlights a player as value added is elevated.  I suspect this level of anxiety cannot be maintained for very long.  It's unfortuante for the class of 21 and is going to be similar for the 22s.  It's a great time to adjust priorities and really think about what you want to get out of your collegiate athletic experience.  Mine is starting to re-order her priorities.  We will see what happens. 

The team psychologist is earning her pay this year.


----------



## lafalafa

what-happened said:


> Spot on summary.
> 
> My oldest is at a P5,  is freshman, high profile school, blah blah...Large roster, unusually high number of older players.  Plenty of uncertainty right now amongst players and coaching staff.  They don't know who's coming and who's going.  We were prepped very well during the recruiting process but  seeing it VS hearing it is much harder.  The realities of not playing meaningful minutes, not travling, etc has been hard.  Every practice means something, every workout means something.  Anything that spotlights a player as value added is elevated.  I suspect this level of anxiety cannot be maintained for very long.  It's unfortuante for the class of 21 and is going to be similar for the 22s.  It's a great time to adjust priorities and really think about what you want to get out of your collegiate athletic experience.  Mine is starting to re-order her priorities.  We will see what happens.
> 
> The team psychologist is earning her pay this year.


Yeah good read.

The mental aspects of basically starting off on your own for the 1st time can be a lot to handle in a short time frame.

This is when the campus visits can become key,. Does the University offer good support programs, tutors, mentors, advisers and how is life really like living in the dorms on campus?

Many dorms are pretty spartan, small and it's like going back to middle school or something  sharing a bedroom and space with a sibling with generic Ikea like furniture.  Can really help to see and here that all up front and get paried up with other athletes or friends who have similar schedules or  interests.

Same for soccer, basically starting at the bottom and working your way up is something not a lot of players are used to doing.  Every one has some sort of pedigree or prior accolades but that doesn't necessarily transfer over or amount too much.

New players need to come in fit and ready to play @ college level from the start basically if you want to get minutes.  There is not that much time or preseason to show out, if a new player doesn't they can get moved down in the rotation making things harder to climb up again.

The physicality and officiating of the college games take some time to get used to.  Things that players are used to being whistled or carded previous don't necessarily happen nearly at the same level as maybe what they have been used it

Be prepared as much as possible is good thing but like you say reality is often tougher than perception until you have lived it.


----------



## what-happened

lafalafa said:


> Yeah good read.
> 
> The mental aspects of basically starting off on your own for the 1st time can be a lot to handle in a short time frame.
> 
> This is when the campus visits can become key,. Does the University offer good support programs, tutors, mentors, advisers and how is life really like living in the dorms on campus?
> 
> *Many dorms are pretty spartan, small and it's like going back to middle school or something  sharing a bedroom and space with a sibling with generic Ikea like furniture.  Can really help to see and here that all up front and get paried up with other athletes or friends who have similar schedules or  interests.*
> 
> Same for soccer, basically starting at the bottom and working your way up is something not a lot of players are used to doing.  Every one has some sort of pedigree or prior accolades but that doesn't necessarily transfer over or amount too much.
> 
> New players need to come in fit and ready to play @ college level from the start basically if you want to get minutes.  There is not that much time or preseason to show out, if a new player doesn't they can get moved down in the rotation making things harder to climb up again.
> 
> The physicality and officiating of the college games take some time to get used to.  Things that players are used to being whistled or carded previous don't necessarily happen nearly at the same level as maybe what they have been used it
> 
> Be prepared as much as possible is good thing but like you say reality is often tougher than perception until you have lived it.


We just had the conversation last week about dorms, pretty funny actually.  "remember how nice the dorms at U of x were?"    It's a great lesson to be learned.  My youngest is taking notes and has adjusted her list accordingly. She went on many of the campus visits


----------



## gkrent

The best dorms west of the Mississippi are the Seaside dorms at Pepperdine university.  Hands Down.


----------



## lafalafa

gkrent said:


> The best dorms west of the Mississippi are the Seaside dorms at Pepperdine university.  Hands Down.


Beautiful campus also, one of my son's former coaches was a alumni player and they visited and stayed there before covid.    

Christian values is not for everyone in college, also checked out CSU Santa Barbara which he considered more but the beach and party scene was/is tempting.  In the end he thought those might just be too distracting and he would want to surf all the time or hang out and play beach volleyball more.


----------



## MamaBear5

There is no CSU Santa Barbara....there is a UCSB


----------



## crush

Any 2022s in Socal going pro out of high school?


----------



## lafalafa

crush said:


> Any 2022s in Socal going pro out of high school?


Yes there are several on the USL Las Vegas lights men's teams that actually signed USL academy contracts that don't give up their  NCCA eglibility.

3 others previously signed home grown deals with LAFC but gave up their NCCA eglibility I recall.

Mama...thanks for the UCSB correction.


----------

